

South Korea stops requiring ActiveX for online banking and shopping - quant18
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB30001424052748703964104575334742135824042.html

======
hga
Try this for full text:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22internet+browser+market.+F...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22internet+browser+market.+For+South+Koreans%2C+they+made%22+site%3Awsj.com)

